# Eating towel covering.



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I have read on here that is bad for budgies to chew on fabric/threads.

I have noticed at night Luna chews on her towel/blanket, whatever I use to cover her cage.

What can I do to discourage this? I have provided a budgie safe shredding toy for her to destroy if she likes.

Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you tried using a cover that is more smooth than a towel or a blanket that would not be as easy for her to grab?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I might look in my grocery store next time I go to see if they are selling anything more appropriate. Other than that most shops are shut in my city cos of covid. Very limited options!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can always use a sheet to cover the cage.*


----------

